# Fallen game characters



## jumpman17 (Aug 23, 2006)

I was thinking last night about all the failed video game characters over the years.

--------------------------------------------------------------------






Name: Gex Gecko

1996 - Gex (3DO, Saturn, PS1, PC)
1997 - Gex: Enter The Gecko (PS1, PC, N64, GBC)
1998 - Gex 3: Deep Cover Gecko (PS1, N64, GBC)

Little known fact: Crystal Dynamics developed all the games but there were many publishers of them. Crystal Dynamics, Microsoft, Midway Games, Crave Entertainment, Eidos Interactive, and Ubisoft.

--------------------------------------------------------------------





Name: Glover

1998 - Glover (PS1, N64, PC, Cell)

Little known fact: Glover 2 was underway for the Nintendo 64 but was cancelled.

--------------------------------------------------------------------





Name: Croc

1997 - Croc: Legend Of The Gobbos (PS1, Saturn, PC, GBC)
1999 - Croc 2 (PS1, PC, GBC)

Little known fact: Fox Interactive announced plans to bring Croc back on the PlayStation 2 but they never mentioned it again.

--------------------------------------------------------------------





Name: Kao The Kangaroo

2001 - Kao The Kangaroo (DC, PC, GBA)
2006 - Kao The Kangaroo: Round 2 (XBOX, PS2, GCN, PC)
2006 - Kao Challengers (Round 2 for the PSP)

Little known fact: Originally developed by X-Ray Interactive for the Dreamcast, Titus developed the PC and GBA versions, then the sequel was developed by Tate Interactive. Despite the bad sales and horrible reviews of all the games, Atari/JoWood (publishers of the sequel) think that Kao is the next big thing.

--------------------------------------------------------------------





Name: Ty The Tasmanian Tiger

2002 - Ty The Tasmanian Tiger (PS2, XBOX, GCN)
2004 - Ty The Tasmanian Tiger 2: Bush Rescue (PS2, XBOX, GCN, GBA)
2005 - Ty The Tasmanian Tiger 3: Night Of The Quinkan (PS2, XBOX, GCN, GBA)

Little known fact: In 2004, DPS Film Roman and Krome Studios (the developer of the game) said they were working on a TV show based on Ty but as far as I know, it never got made.

--------------------------------------------------------------------





Name: Bubsy

1993 - Bubsy (Genesis, SNES)
1994 - Bubsy In Fractured Fairy Tales (Jaguar)
1994 - Bubsy II (Genesis, SNES, GB)
1996 - Bubsy 3D (PS1, Saturn)

Little known fact: A pilot episode was made for a Bubsy TV show in 1993 but was never picked up. Also, the huge failure of Bubsy 3D is said to have been the killing factor of the series.

--------------------------------------------------------------------





Name: Aya Brea

1998 - Parasite Eve (PS1)
2000 - Parasite Eve II (PS1)

Little known fact: One of jumpman17's favorite games.

--------------------------------------------------------------------





Name: Jade

2003 - Beyond Good And Evil (PS2, XBOX, GCN, PC)

Little known fact: Originally planned to be a trilogy but due to bad timing of releasing an unknown game title during the Christmas rush, not many copies were sold and was dropped from $49.99 to $19.99 after Christmas.

--------------------------------------------------------------------





Name: Captain Blasto

1997 - Blasto (PS1)

Little known fact: A sequel was planned but when the voice actor of Captain Blasto died, they stopped work on it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------





Name: Alexandra Roivas

2002 - Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem (GCN)

Little known fact: In 2003, a company got the rights to make the game into a movie but after seeing the failure of the game (despite critics praise), never did.

--------------------------------------------------------------------





Name: Tomba

1998 - Tomba (PS1)
2000 - Tomba 2: The Evil Swine Return (PS1)

Little known fact: Tomba is known as Tombi in Europe

--------------------------------------------------------------------





Name: Klonoa

1997 - Klonoa: Door To Phantomile (PS1)
1999 - Klonoa: Moonlight Museum (WS)
2001 - Klonoa 2: Lunatea's Veil (PS2)
2001 - Klonoa: Empire Of Dreams (GBA)
2002 - Klonoa Beach Volleyball (PS1)
2002 - Klonoa 2: Dream Champ Tournament (GBA)
2002 - Klonoa Heroes: Legend of the Star Medal (GBA)

Little known fact: Klonoa is an unlockable racer in the PlayStation 2 game Moto GP, is a playable fighter in Namco x Capcom, and will be a playable racer in the soon to be released Pac-Man World Rally.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Gex 3 was my first Playstation game, it was fun. Croc was difficult for me, because of how you move him.

You forgot Bubsy.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 23, 2006)

Bubsy added. I forgot about him. I bought Bubsy II for the Genesis a few years back for a dollar. Didn't play it much. I kept dying every 5 minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* And Parasite Eve.
*EDIT 2:* And Beyond Good And Evil.
*EDIT 3:* And Blasto.
*EDIT 4:* And Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requim

All right, it's 2 in the morning now and I need to get to bed, I'll post some more tomorrow. Hope this brought back some memories of forgotten games.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 23, 2006)

The first Gex game was fun, I enjoyed it


----------



## tshu (Aug 23, 2006)

Beyond Good & Evil is such a great game. I still haven't beaten it yet though, I may pick it up again...

Everything about that game is so great though, it's a shame it didn't do better in sales.


----------



## serious_sean (Aug 23, 2006)

By fallen, I thought you were talking about fallen from grace, as in the games used to be good.

In that case, I'd have to nominate Sonic.  Poor guy just never got the hang of 3D. ( although the handheld sonics have been good ).


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 23, 2006)

I enjoyed eternal darkness, there were also rumblings of an unofficial sequel fairly recently.

One more for the list: Cool Spot (Megadrive/genesis)

Edit: Oh yeah Sam and Max how could we all forget them.


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2006)

The Abe's Odyssey/Exode series...
great games on PS1... but then the series vanished when it went 3D.


----------



## Jepeto (Aug 23, 2006)

the PC game "Heart Of Darkness" that was an awesome game!!!, one of the best i have ever played, and the other one for PC too, "The Neverhood" a stop motion animation game, excellent!!!.


----------



## Lily (Aug 23, 2006)

That's not the actual boxart for the GameCube version of Beyond Good & Evil..unless it's from Europe../nitpick

What about the biggest failure of them all, Crash Bandicoot? Even Sony has tried to distance themselves from it..I still remember those ads where they tried to convince everyone their 'mascot' was better than the competition.

Edit: How about Plok? or Cool Spot, that thing from 7-Up?


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 23, 2006)

Earthworm Jim anyone? So many attempts at a re-boot.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 23, 2006)

Mario 2/Doki Doki whatever- Wart (last boss)
a shitload mega man bosses
strider http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strider_Hiryu

A new earthworm jim is coming out for PSP, you monkey sack


----------



## Golds (Aug 23, 2006)

Gyromite

Known as "robot gyro" in Japan
Professor Hector walks at the bottom of the loading WiFi screen in Tetris DS


----------



## Brouhaha (Aug 23, 2006)

Beyond Good and Evil is one of the very few games I played all the way through on my Xbox. It was simply amazing! It's so sad that we'll probably never see the other two  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definitly the best Adventure game of the last generation...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 23, 2006)

@ds6220
http://www.gametrailers.com/gamepage.php?id=3141 may be of interest.

I know there was a GBA port/version but aero the acrobat too.


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 23, 2006)

Very interesting (looks around for his PSP then remembers that he sold it for a DSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pika3000 (Aug 23, 2006)

If you're talking about Earthworm Jim, I hear its coming out for the DS too.


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 23, 2006)

QUOTE(pika3000 @ Aug 23 2006 said:


> If you're talking about Earthworm Jim, I hear its coming out for the DS too.




Then my decision is justified  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, the DS could use some more platformers. Not that there are not a bunch already, I just like platformers.


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 23, 2006)

Not to mention they've just started re-airing the old Earthworm Jim cartoon over here in the UK. =)

Only character that poppped into my mind which hasn't already been mentioned ss the kid from Kid Chameleon, he was kinda cool.


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 23, 2006)

OOhh and how about the yo-yo slinging kid from Star-Tropics? (not sure if he really had a name though)


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh man, how did I forget about Tomba! I absolutly loved Tomba 2. I must have played it about 5 times.

*EDIT:* Klonoa added. Bless his soul.


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 24, 2006)

People forgot about Gex? For shame! All the parodies made him awesome!


----------



## Golds (Aug 24, 2006)

I also miss that awesome Friday the 13th game. (nes)

RIP to Jason, Fallen Video game character


----------



## enarky (Aug 25, 2006)

What about Johnny Turbo?

[EDIT]
Well, okay, admittedly he's not a Video Game character... arh, well, who cares anyways. The story is a nice read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
[/EDIT]


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 25, 2006)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Aug 23 2006 said:


> Mario 2/Doki Doki whatever- Wart (last boss)
> a shitload mega man bosses
> strider http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strider_Hiryu
> 
> A new earthworm jim is coming out for PSP, you monkey sack



Mega Man bosses aren't suppose to come back.
Strider came back in the marvel vs. series but Capcom just wants to focus on DMC onimusha and RE.

You forgot Karnov.


----------



## Squiffy (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't forget Jazz Jackrabbit (you can forget about the GBA one though).


----------



## Mucuna (Aug 25, 2006)

How about *Aero, the Acro-bat*?








and *Zero, the Kamikaze Squirrel*:





Failures, for sure.


----------



## Mettaur (Aug 25, 2006)

I have to second the Tomba vote. Even though it seemed like he failed over here in the US, I have played the Tomba games too many times to count.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 26, 2006)

Another vote for Jazz Jackrabbit and Earthworm Jim.


----------



## serious_sean (Aug 26, 2006)

I sat down and played through EWJ2 2 days ago. Wow, that game is a pile!

this game's design is clearly inspired by sisyphus, the guy in mythology that has to push a boulder up a hill for eternity, then it falls back down and he has to start over.

It's like the designers thought to themselves.. "what could we do to make the most irritating game possible? Aha!"

1. Give the players great graphics and a funny premise, but make the collision detection a little off. 
2. Implement a lot of gameplay variety like a balloon-head that when popped, causes the player to fall to the very bottom of the level! 
3. Also, lets make the player carry a bomb across an entire stage, and if he detonates it, then he has to go all the way back! we can even put in a bunch of flying distractions that he has to shoot at! Don't shoot the bomb though! hahahaha!
4. Oh, and every 2 levels lets put in a minigame that lasts waaay too long! Par for the course is 3 rounds? let's give 'em 5!
5. Lastly, let's put in a quiz show where the questions and answers make no sense, then force the player to play through it anyway! and he thought those mealworms were helping him! nope!

Oh Dave Perry, I'm on to you. Enter the Matrix was no accident...


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 26, 2006)

The guys I'm missing:

The Giana Sisters
Rambo
Number 2
Lothar and Uther Lightbringer
Lolo
Dink Smallwood
Blaster Master dude
Hero of Faxanadu
Last Ninja hero
Punch Out!! kid
Turrican
Wizards & Warriors hero
Simon The Sorceror
Guybrush Threepwood


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 27, 2006)

Gex and Croc are fantastic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tombi is awesome too! Perhaps you should add Banjo & Kazooie to the list?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 23 2006 said:


> The Abe's Odyssey/Exode series...
> great games on PS1... but then the series vanished when it went 3D.



Definatly Abe, he was the reason I bought my old Pentium II laptop!


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 27, 2006)

Dammit, I wanna play Gex now. (Goes to acquire it)
And I remembe Croc, I beat the first one but never got through the second.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Aug 27 2006 said:


> Dammit, I wanna play Gex now. (Goes to acquire it)
> And I remembe Croc, I beat the first one but never got through the second.



You know what? I felt exactly the same after reading this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and I did the exactly the same with the Croc games, too.


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 27, 2006)

Bonk was probally the most best fallen character

The guy from Splatterhouse was yet another 

How can nobody mention Crash? While I hated him he did have a pretty big run. 

Glad EWJ is coming back....3d though....damn it. Bubsy was fun, Stider was indeed a great character. Sonic Rush brought the blue classic back to life.


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 27, 2006)

Strider had a (failed) appearance on PS1, but was saved with Marvel Vs. Capcom, in which he's a pretty nice character  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know who I miss? The knight from Ghosts and Goblins.

He was the first old man in underwear I saw.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (lol)


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 27, 2006)

hey Blebleman, Strider and Arthur are both in Namco x Capcom, and Arthur is in the new Ghouls and Ghosts for the PSP.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 27, 2006)

I HUNGER
Remember that time? Back in band camp? When the sun tried to kill Mario?
THAT WAS SINISTAR!!!
WROOOAAARRRR!


----------

